# F1 2022



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Pretty excited for this weekend's first race of the season. We'll see who has what going for them, so much speculation and wishful thinking I am sure.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I can hardly wait.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I just hope all of this talk about a more level playing field actually has some truth to it this season.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

First COVID hit, Vettel out, Hulkenburg in. This after Ricciardo recovers in time for this weekend.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Love the Ferrari color this year.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

That was crazy. Optimistic for an exciting season. Happy to K Mags up there, and for Bottas as well. Sad that Ricci continues to struggle with Mclaren.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Well that was interesting. I like what’s happening so far.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Excitement level from last year's race carries over and delivers in spades. Mercedes saying we don't have the pace, and oh look what just fell in our lap. Red Bull packing up as the team principals are all over the private jets heading back to HQ to go over all the data as to how they can reconfigure the power plant. And Ferrari are sitting back with a bottle of bubbly as the smooth operators and going, how do you like the new color scheme.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If you're a driver, you might want to learn how to lay out carbon fibre because the only person working at the factory near the end of the year will be the janitor, or the team boss with a broom.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

HighNoon said:


> Excitement level from last year's race carries over and delivers in spades. Mercedes saying we don't have the pace, and oh look what just fell in our lap. Red Bull packing up as the team principals are all over the private jets heading back to HQ to go over all the data as to how they can reconfigure the power plant. And Ferrari are sitting back with a bottle of bubbly as the smooth operators and going, how do you like the new color scheme.


And Lance Stroll saying "what's new?"


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Yesterday's race was great. The redefined aero package has indeed given closer racing. Ferrari really applied themselves in the off season.....got the nuts and bolts figured out so far. Max back in the mix with the victory.....the last 10 laps were exciting. Lewis caught out on the virtual safety car. Enough with the night racing and time to get back to daylight and the usual season opener down under.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Leclerc nails it from qualifying to the race for the win. Another DNF for Verstappen in Australia. Perez grabs second with Russel taking third. Good race.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Early days yet; lots of time for Ferrari to blow it although I hope not as they are about due 
for a championship.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Not a fan of RB, but they did a great job today.
An unfortunate result for Charles, I would love to see him win the title this year.
The horrible luck for Carlos continues.
MB isn't even the best of the rest this year ...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

The sprint race was better this year with more points and the extra coin too the teams if there is an accident. I wasn't a fan last year.

What I would really like to see is the sprint race at half distance plus one lap and half points from 1 to 10 and make the sprints count for more.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I could have done without Sky showing 20 straight laps of Hamilton not getting around Gasly for an inconsequential 13th place. Surely there was racing going on somewhere else at the same time


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Imola's a great track. Cool seeing Norris back on the podium. Good finishes for Tsunoda, Bottas, and Russell. One mistake by Leclerc and lucky he stayed off the wall to scramble back for 6th. Red Bull getting the groove back.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Was really rooting for Bottas to nip Russell. So close.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

In Miami, Ferrari take the front row for the race, but Max gets by Sainz on the start than hunts down Leclerc. The lead evaporated with a safety car, but he holds on for the win. The championship points race gets tighter.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Picked up some tickets for Friday practice for Montreal. It will be good to get back to the track.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Last F1 race I went to was the final one at Mosport. I climbed over the fence on the pit straight about 20 minutes before the start and went around taking pictures on the grid like I was supposed to be there and no one bothered me. After the start a bunch of people ran across the track from the pits and located themselves behind the guard rail; looked like a good idea so I followed them and I watched the race from about 10 feet away from the guardrail at the exit from White’s Corner. And I don’t think I paid to get in either; I rode my dirt bike out there and went in through the back forest area around Moss corner. Try doing that now at an F1 race…. lol


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I wonder what it would take to get Mosport an FIA grade 1 ranking. I think it was one that was boycotted by the drivers at some point. I've read they would need some bigger run-off areas.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> I wonder what it would take to get Mosport an FIA grade 1 ranking. I think it was one that was boycotted by the drivers at some point. I've read they would need some bigger run-off areas.


Yeah, lots of places there's no room. I've driven that track many times. Friend of mine lost the front left wheel as he was exiting corner 1 which is a downhill right hander. If the wheel came off earlier he would have been head on into a wall at 100 mph. I lost it in the rain coming into 5A and the car was sliding sideways towards the armco; I was looking out the side window thinking this is gonna be good but the gravel trap stopped me before I hit the barrier...lol Mosport and the Glen - big ass tracks.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Last F1 race I went to was the final one at Mosport. I climbed over the fence on the pit straight about 20 minutes before the start and went around taking pictures on the grid like I was supposed to be there and no one bothered me. After the start a bunch of people ran across the track from the pits and located themselves behind the guard rail; looked like a good idea so I followed them and I watched the race from about 10 feet away from the guardrail at the exit from White’s Corner. And I don’t think I paid to get in either; I rode my dirt bike out there and went in through the back forest area around Moss corner. Try doing that now at an F1 race…. lol


I was at the first GP in 1967 with my brother. Wet miserable day....we found a spot at the first corner coming down the hill after the start finish line. Jim Clark was my fave. Loved the BRG Lotus team. There was Brabham, Stewart, Hill, Gurney, Hulme. You could get real close to the track. Later in the race, Clark's car died right by us. He got out, looked at it and that was that....that's racing. He just oozed cool. I think it was next year he was dead....I took it personal. I can still smell the burnt oil and gasoline.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Imagine if they went back to Mt Tremblant!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Laurence Stroll has owned it since 2000. 

I've read you don't want your classic track to be setup for F1, it will be ruined to make it compliant.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Lots of drama at the Spanish Grand Prix. Both Sainz and Verstappen leave the track at turn 4 (gusts of wind?). Hamilton tire puncture on the 1st lap and to the back of the field....still ends up 5th. Leclerc has the race totally in hand until the power unit failure and gets nada. Russel hangs on for 3rd. Verstappen and Perez 1/2 for Red Bull and fastest lap for 'Checo'. Very entertaining race to watch.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> I've read you don't want your classic track to be setup for F1, it will be ruined to make it compliant.


That sounds about right.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

The Canadian Grand Prix did not disappoint. Great duel for the win but man that Red Bull is quick. Leclerc did well to recover and a good showing by both Alpine and Alfa.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was reading the live updates from Autosport but dozed off after about half an hour.

Ferrari started the season with some promise but they seem to be heading in a direction where their quality control will be developed to such a high standard that, by the ended of the year, the motors in both cars will explode w/in a lap of each other...lol


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Exciting race at Silverstone today. Started off wild.....and finished wild. The last 7 laps were the best racing of the year. Sainz gets his first win, Perez races from the back of the field after getting a new front wing to get second, and Louis hangs on for third. The boys went at it today full bore.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

HighNoon said:


> Exciting race at Silverstone today. Started off wild.....and finished wild. The last 7 laps were the best racing of the year. Sainz gets his first win, Perez races from the back of the field after getting a new front wing to get second, and Louis hangs on for third. The boys went at it today full bore.


Agree the first lap was pure NASCAR, and the best racing of the year were those closing laps. I so wanted Latifi to hang on for some points but I heard he picked up some damage that slowed him down. Nice kid, won’t be back next year.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

There will be no gap between tire/safer barrier and chain link very quickly. Imagine if he had been on fire...


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Great race from Austria this morning. Verstappen dominated in the sprint race yesterday, because Ferrari were too busy racing each other. That changed today, as they worked together to be leading 1, 2, until Sainz went up in flames with a blown engine. Leclerc held on to win, Max took second, and Hamilton (who drove a great race) came home in third. Great racing all through the field (even Haas were strong again)....this year's aero package is really delivering on entertainment.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

HighNoon said:


> Great race from Austria this morning. Verstappen dominated in the sprint race yesterday, because Ferrari were too busy racing each other. That changed today, as they worked together to be leading 1, 2, until Sainz went up in flames with a blown engine. Leclerc held on to win, Max took second, and Hamilton (who drove a great race) came home in third. Great racing all through the field (even Haas were strong again)....this year's aero package is really delivering on entertainment.


It was nice to see some actual racing and overtakes other than blowing by a sitting duck using DRS. Did Williams ever say why Latifi DNF’d?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> It was nice to see some actual racing and overtakes other than blowing by a sitting duck using DRS. Did Williams ever say why Latifi DNF’d?


I didn't hear....he didn't look happy though.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

HighNoon said:


> I didn't hear....he didn't look happy though.


I feel bad for the kid. Maligned as a pay driver, not the most skilled but no way he will ever improve in a shit-sled like the Williams and ultimately will be shuffled out. Williams failed him as much as anything.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Here we go, French Grand Prix (FP1) coming up in a few minutes. Let's see what all the new upgrade packages bring.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

France....got to love the flag colored run off areas. Leclerc took the blame for losing it and going off course into the tire barriers. He had the car to win. Verstappen said thank you very much and pulled ahead on the restart and stayed in front. Smart race from Lewis to take 2nd. Perez, caught sleeping on the restart....thought he could back up Russel and got played when it went green. Sainz drove through the field from the back to take 5th....could he have had 3rd place...he had the pace...tires going off, wouldn't have made it. Don't know about that one...


----------



## smartcanuck (6 mo ago)

F1 in 2022 really sucks as my favorite team is losing.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Hungarian Grand Prix....1st career pole for George Russell (nailed the final lap). Two Ferrari's Sainz and Leclerc follow, then Norris and Ocon. Lewis in 7th. Red Bull 10th and 11 on the grid (can you say engine issues?). Should be a very interesting and competitive race.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

HighNoon said:


> Hungarian Grand Prix....1st career pole for George Russell (nailed the final lap). Two Ferrari's Sainz and Leclerc follow, then Norris and Ocon. Lewis in 7th. Red Bull 10th and 11 on the grid (can you say engine issues?). Should be a very interesting and competitive race.


Latifi tops FP3 and puts in the fastest first sector out of anyone so far and still ends up P20. I still think the kid could have been a mid-field driver by now in any other car. Nice to see the mix in the top 8. I thought the Haas with upgrades would have been a better show. Unfortunately I am not going to get to see the race until we are back mid-week. 

Silly season took an interesting turn with Vettel’s retirement announcement.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Great race from Hungary. Verstappen goes from 10th to a 1st place win (including a perfect spin on track)....amazing drive. Hamilton and Russel 2-3. What are Ferrari thinking putting Leclerc on the hard tire when it hadn't worked for anyone....took him out of a podium finish. Summer break....Go Farmers!!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ferrari always manages to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory and ends with a wild parsnip stuck in their ass.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Ferrari always manages to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory and ends with a wild parsnip stuck in their ass.


you really need to be extremely talented to do as bad as they are doing.
With the arguable the best car and 2 really good drivers, the way how they are able to screw things up is unbelievable...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

bigboki said:


> you really need to be extremely talented to do as bad as they are doing.
> With the arguable the best car and 2 really good drivers, the way how they are able to screw things up is unbelievable...


Can’t remember but it might have been James Hunt who said after the two Ferraris blew up on the same lap that at least their quality control is consistent.. lol


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Breaking news, Alonso to Aston Martin to replace the retiring Vettel. Guess Piastri gets an Alpine seat next year.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Two interesting articles to easy 4 weeks of non action:
The mastermind behind RB strategy:








Verstappen and Pérez race easy knowing the strategy team have their back


Meet Principal Strategy Engineer Hannah Schmitz – part of the team making real-time race winning decisions for Oracle Red Bull Racing.




www.redbull.com





and analysis how that strategy worked out:








MONDAY MORNING DEBRIEF: How savvy reconnaissance laps, sublime strategy and racecraft paved the way for Verstappenâ€™s unlikely Hungary win | Formula 1Â®


â€œOur pre-race analysis suggested that fifth and sixth might be achievable,â€ said Christian Horner after Max Verstappenâ€™s victory in Hungary from 10th on the grid.




www.formula1.com


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

At Spa last week Verstappen took the win starting from 14th on the grid. He had 'the car' that was hooked up and drove through the field and Red Bull finished 1-2. Dutch Grand Prix yesterday....one of my faves as it reminds me of short track Nascar....very intimate track. Great show all around. Ferrari continue to shoot themselves in the foot (didn't have all 4 tires ready to change on a Sainz pit stop). It looked like Mercedes could challenge for the win, but didn't bring in Hamilton for the soft compound when the safety car came out. Verstappen just drove around him on the restart and that was it. Russell made his own call for softs and finished second. Looks like Mercedes is pivoting to Russell being their #1. Strong drive for Alonso in 6th....still getting it done at 41....amazing.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> Ferrari continue to shoot themselves in the foot (didn't have all 4 tires ready to change on a Sainz pit stop).


I just want to add "on SCHEDULED pitstop"
So they basically had whole lap (or more) to get ready the tires, and they were not even capable of doing simply that.

My wife and I are now watching F1 just to see which other way Ferrari will be able to screw it up. They are VERY resourceful in that department


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

The Singapore Grand Prix was awesome. A wet track made things very interesting all over the circuit. Leclerc on pole, got overtaken by Perez who drove a masterful race to win. Lots of yellows and virtual and safety cars and drivers crashing, while Hamilton and Verstappen both made mistakes that put the kabosh on a better finish. Ferrari finished 2nd and 3rd, 4th and 5th to McLaren (good points for them in the constructors), while Stroll got a 6th and his best result of the year. Real entertaining race....


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Max, 2 time World Champion. Did it on a rain soaked Suzuka circuit. Lots of chaos. Leclerc short changed the last corner and gave 2nd place to Perez with the time penalty. The rest of the year will be who gets constructor's money and guys driving for pride ....doing what race car drivers do.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Fun race, some good battles and Latifi gets some points! Stroll’s start was amazing


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

3pm, enough work for this week. Time to watch the USGP FP1


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Mexico GP: Ver-Ham-Per

Mercedes tire strategy of running a one stop soft-hard didn’t work as the mediums went longer than anyone expected so the 2-stop strategy wasn’t needed and the mediums ran until the end.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mauro Forghieri - checkered flag !


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

ZeroGravity said:


> Mexico GP: Ver-Ham-Per
> 
> Mercedes tire strategy of running a one stop soft-hard didn’t work as the mediums went longer than anyone expected so the 2-stop strategy wasn’t needed and the mediums ran until the end.


actually Mercedes ran medium-hard, while RB ran soft-medium.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Brazil is on! Crazy qualifying for the sprint race. Came down to who nailed the strategy right for incoming rain. Surprising results but good to see.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

qualifying was wonderful!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Pray for rain!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I love that track. It's in a bad neighbourhood.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

lol... Albon during P2 commentary: "I'm actually glad Crofty's not here"

Happy for K Mags and Gunther. Should make for a great Drive to Survive episode!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Drive to Survive is going to have some choice bits after this race


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

What a race...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm excited for next year.


----------



## desolation_angel (2 mo ago)

ZeroGravity said:


> Drive to Survive is going to have some choice bits after this race


At least they'll have enough material to skip over the Mexican GP...


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

After that radio communication at the end of the race... Max is dead to me.


----------



## desolation_angel (2 mo ago)

jayoldschool said:


> After that radio communication at the end of the race... Max is dead to me.


Awful... and Leclerc didn't cover himself in glory, over the radio, in those last laps.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

What did Max say? 

Lerclerc begging for the podium was...not becoming.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

jayoldschool said:


> After that radio communication at the end of the race... Max is dead to me.


I'm also hugely disappointed...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

"I told you not to ask me that again...I gave my reasons and I stand by it." - Max

"That shows who he really is." - Checo

There's team building.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

WDCs tend to be ruthless.
They are there to win; they are not there to make friends.
And as for team orders, Piquet Jr. was ordered to crash into the wall which he did.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Helmut Marko doesn’t strike me as someone who wouldn’t take well to such a public display of driver insubordination, WDC or not. Horner may have to suck it up from Max but Marko doesn’t.


----------

